# Bombs Away for Intel Core i7



## btarunr (Nov 16, 2008)

Intel's eagerly anticipated Core i7 series of processors have hit retail channels today, with top online and ground stores in the United States, United Kingdom, and Europe listing the processors. This, a day in advance, with the company slating the launch for November 17 originally. The Core i7 is the poster-boy for Intel's Nehalem microprocessor architecture. It is a quad-core 8-threaded processor featuring 256 KB L2 caches per core, with shared 8 MB L3 cache. Some of the listings for the processors are as follows:

Overclockers UK (₤276 ~ ₤904) | Scan UK (₤259.87 ~ ₤892.02) | Newegg US (US $319.99 ~ $1069) |  Micro Center US ($299.99 ~ $999.99) | HOH Deutschland (€283,90 ~ €989,90) | NCIX Canada (CA $388.99 ~ $1443.99) | TechBuy Australia (AU $676.35 ~ $2364.20)

For the motherboards:

Newegg US ($220.99 ~ $398.99) | Overclockers UK (₤223.24 ~ ₤340.74) | HOH Deutschland (€244,90 ~ €339,90) | NCIX Canada (CA $366.18 ~ $374.99) | TechBuy Australia (AU $503.90 ~ $635.70)

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Nov 16, 2008)

Will add to the post as I find more listings. Feel free to post your finds.


----------



## Katanai (Nov 16, 2008)

Europe is getting raped once again... :shadedshu


----------



## btarunr (Nov 16, 2008)

Katanai said:


> Europe is getting raped once again... :shadedshu



Huh, what?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 16, 2008)

The prices in europe are far more than the conversion of usa prices into euros/pounds he means.


----------



## tcorbyn (Nov 16, 2008)

DO NOT BUY ANYTHING CORE i7 FROM OVERCLOCKERS UK!

I nearly made that mistake when ordering all my stuff on friday, SCAN.CO.UK is around £20-£30 cheaper on EVERYTHING!  Just wanted to save some people a bob or two! The other thing is if you have 10 posts or more on AVFORUMS you get free postage at scan 


CPUs,
SCAN: £259 - £892

MOBOs
SCAN: £205 - £309

The cheapest store for Nehalem in the UK is DinoPC with a 920 for just £230 + P&P. Thats £29 cheaper than SCAN and £46 cheaper than overclockersUK!


----------



## btarunr (Nov 16, 2008)

tigger said:


> The prices in europe are far more than the conversion of usa prices into euros/pounds he means.



Oh. Blame the import-duties your governments set, not Intel. Intel sells its stuff in stocks of 2000 / 4000 unit quantities each for the same rate to all countries (before the import-duties / excise, local taxes spoil the party).


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 16, 2008)

*Motherboards UK*

eBuyer

Scan

*CPUs*

eBuyer

Scan


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 16, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Oh. Blame the import-duties your governments set, not Intel. Intel sells its stuff in stocks of 2000 / 4000 unit quantities each for the same rate to all countries (before the import-duties / excise, local taxes spoil the party).



intel parts tend to be higher in price than others, there was probably only 1 time where i seen AMD parts Higher than Intels and that was During the 754 and 939 Era of CPUs.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 16, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> intel parts tend to be higher in price than others, there was probably only 1 time where i seen AMD parts Higher than Intels and that was During the 754 and 939 Era of CPUs.



No. It's the same with prettymuch everything. I got my X4 9750 from EU for €150 (and that's the lowest price I could find there when I bought it).


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

cant wait to see TPU'ers results


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 16, 2008)

::drool:: I wish AMD would release Deneb early. Looks like some awesome stuff from Intel.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 16, 2008)

Remember folks, you need an aftermarket cooler for stock speeds and water cooling to do any OCing LOL.

100 C at 3.8 on water and 70 C stock. Ouch.


----------



## Katanai (Nov 16, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Huh, what?



The thing is Germany is cheap compared to other countries. You see my point?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 16, 2008)

Katanai said:


> The thing is Germany is cheap compared to other countries. You see my point?



Can't you buy your stuff from there? I think HOH does ship to RO.


----------



## buggalugs (Nov 16, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Oh. Blame the import-duties your governments set, not Intel. Intel sells its stuff in stocks of 2000 / 4000 unit quantities each for the same rate to all countries (before the import-duties / excise, local taxes spoil the party).



Thats not really true, At least im speaking for my country Australia.

 Before this economic crysis BS started the Aussie dollar was worth about the same as a US dollar, about 95 cents. So we have been paying about the same price (give or take $10) for computer components.

 About a month ago the Aussie dollar dipped to 70 US cents, and a $200 CPU is now closer to $300. So any duties/taxes doesnt really come into it where i live.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 16, 2008)

Intel sells its stuff at the same price (in USD) to channel vendors. The fact that AUD dipped against USD makes USD more expensive, right? count that as a ~30% fall, and now, your CPU is ~33% more, since your channel vendors pay ~33% more AUD in conversions to USD.


----------



## Katanai (Nov 16, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Can't you buy your stuff from there? I think HOH does ship to RO.



Yeah I can, I will be there in January so there is no point in ordering anything now. The prices will settle a bit till then too.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 16, 2008)

Price drops on the good procies here we come


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 16, 2008)

Let the benchies begin


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 16, 2008)

when u guys are selling ur P45's let me know


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh, my.... I'm really googling over ALL of this... Now, it makes me wish I stayed with the last company that took over our kitchen... Then I'd be getting the system in a few weeks... But, no more bonus's... Good thing my birthday and Christmas is close together... Lol.. 
Great News Bta. I'm So stoked! Woot!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh, my.... I'm really googling over ALL of this... Now, it makes me wish I stayed with the last company that took over our kitchen... Then I'd be getting the system in a few weeks... But, no more bonus's... Good thing my birthday and Christmas is close together... Lol..
> Great News Bta. I'm So stoked! Woot!



But you already have a superior system...


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 16, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> But you already have a superior system...



Now there's something more superior .......

thats the life of a enthusiast.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> But you already have a superior system...



Yeah, your right. I do have a superior system, but I'm thinking of giving this one to my father and mother for her Photo's and what not, and then getting me something new.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 16, 2008)

Just ordered an Intel Core i7 920 retail box at ~$319.99 USD and an ASUS P6T Deluxe at ~$299.99 USD from newegg.com. Micro Center has the Core i7 920 for $299.99 for in store pickup but I got lazy when I went to newegg to look for X58 motherboards. It should ship some time early next week.  The total with shipping was ~$630 and all I needed was the motherboard / CPU since I have the rest of the parts.

I came close to ordering the MSI X58 Platinum LGA 1366 Retail Motherboard for $220.99 USD though which would have made my order about ~$540 USD.

Now to go back into all those threads to find those posts of people saying we couldn't hope to buy the i7 920 and an X58 board for anywhere near ~$600 USD,.....


----------



## insider (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, *avoid* overclockers UK like the plague, best to buy from places like ebuyer.


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 16, 2008)

would u rele bother going up to a p45 IRA FBI? I might just skip straight over to nehalem system in 6 months or so once 8 core ones are out they should be good!


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think the CPU price is reasonable, mobo price is also somewhat reasonable (keep in mind these are premium mobos) but DDR3 prices are still way too high.  I don't see them coming down soon due to the demand for Core i7.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 16, 2008)

That would be a damn nice pc to view photos on


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 16, 2008)

i have always found ocuk to be ok they do like to cash in sometimes but can you blame them? If they have stock b4 noone else and you rele want it choice is yours i guess

sure would be tigger! lol


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 16, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Oh. Blame the import-duties your governments set, not Intel. Intel sells its stuff in stocks of 2000 / 4000 unit quantities each for the same rate to all countries (before the import-duties / excise, local taxes spoil the party).



Even looking at VAT, we're still getting raped. The UK is particularly getting raped. The UK and european prices are close to 1:1. Last time I checked VAT in the UK and Germany were almost identical and the pound was stronger than the euro.

As others have mentioned, its because of overclockers uk, getting the first stock and overpricing.


----------



## insider (Nov 16, 2008)

Indeed, prices are set to the maximum the market can bear, the UK has always been the rip off ass raped capital of the western world...

Most Brits have more money than sense (while other countries would suffer far lower sales given the same price), obviously people in the UK are there to be ass raped!

Importing from other EU countries is sometimes the best option...


----------



## Octavean (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL, my Wife was just talking about having to possibly make trips to the UK for work. She also said it might be better if we move to the UK and I was thinking OMG no (because everything would cost so much more). I said if we have to we would do it but I'd really rather not. I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for everything


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 16, 2008)

Mobo/CPU prices aren't so bad, its the RAM thats vicious t.t.  6GB of DDR3 = 250+, 4GB of DDR2 = $50


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 16, 2008)

Octavean said:


> LOL, my Wife was just talking about having to possibly make trips to the UK for work. She also said it might be better if we move to the UK and I was thinking OMG no (because everything would cost so much more). I said if we have to we would do it but I'd really rather not. I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for everything



haha lol, move to uk , forget buying the high end stuff , hell no we are not moving


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

tankguys also has both the boards and cpus as well as motherboardpro.


----------



## Katanai (Nov 16, 2008)

Octavean said:


> LOL, my Wife was just talking about having to possibly make trips to the UK for work. She also said it might be better if we move to the UK and I was thinking OMG no (because everything would cost so much more). I said if we have to we would do it but I'd really rather not. I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for everything



Yeah dude, 10 dollars for a beer or a pack of cigs is not really what I would call ok.


----------



## IcrushitI (Nov 16, 2008)

This is fantastic. My bootup will be 2 seconds faster. Intel said years ago that a new cpu would make web surfing faster, but that all came to a stop with capping my download speed. I think my typing skill would probably increase.My game frame rates will improve by five frames a second as long as I off load to the cpu by running my games at 640x420. Maybe I won't have to spend so much on a video card, I can let the cpu do all the work instead of gpu. Now all I have to do is go buy a new mother board, memory, video card, so for about $1000 to 1500 I'm set. OHHHHHH I'm so excited to spend my money on a new cpu, I get goose bumps all over my body. I think I can still keep what I have and go with a new Ati 4870x2 and still keep up with the Jones. Thanks any way Intel but until you get the rest of the industry to fall in line and start writing software to use the extra cores my duel core opteron is still mighty fast.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, your right. I do have a superior system, but I'm thinking of giving this one to my father and mother for her Photo's and what not, and then getting me something new.



Must be nice to have kind of mulla. I think a quad core, etc is more than the parents can handle


----------



## spacejunky (Nov 16, 2008)

Micro Center is awesome.  Here's a link to there i7 sale prices


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 16, 2008)

spacejunky said:


> Micro Center is awesome.  Here's a link to there i7 sale prices



They really are, every item I have price-checked in the last month or so (not that many, but still) has been cheapest at Microcenter.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> Must be nice to have kind of mulla. I think a quad core, etc is more than the parents can handle



True, it is more then they need. But, if they want it, and given me a quarter what I spent on it.. I'll give them whatever they want..


----------



## HTC (Nov 16, 2008)

insider said:


> Indeed, prices are set to the maximum the market can bear, the UK has always been the rip off ass raped capital of the western world...
> 
> Most Brits have more money than sense (while other countries would suffer far lower sales given the same price), obviously people in the UK are there to be ass raped!
> 
> Importing from other EU countries is sometimes the best option...



Not only in the UK, dude!

Here's how it's now here in Portugal in the store i'm making my buys:

i7 CPUs

Asus P6T Deluxe board

Corsair 3 GB DDR3

787 euros is the minimum, @ this store, here in Portugal, and it's ~$1000 with the conversion for dollar @ 1 euro = $1.2704. There's a cheaper CPU (the 920 NOT retail) but newegg doesn't have it, so no good for the comparison.


@ newegg:

i7 CPUs

Asus P6T Deluxe board

Corsair 3 GB DDR3

$778.98 is the minimum @ newegg for the exact same setup (i7 920 BOX): wouldn't you know it: it's actually less dollars then euros? hmmmm ....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

the p6t is ugly and doesnt allow for 3 dual slot cards. god i hate the looks of that board... i'd break it in half.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't get over how cheap the MSI X58 Platinum is at only $220 USD:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130216

I thought all X58 boards would be $300 USD and up!!!

Well, not cheap but you know what I mean,....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the p6t is ugly and doesnt allow for 3 dual slot cards. god i hate the looks of that board... i'd break it in half.



I wonder how many people feel the same way. Might explain why Foxconn called their board Blood Rage!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

the NB heatsink looks like total garbage! p6t that is. 

the foxconn offerings wont alow for more than 2 dual slot cards either. and i dont know anyone who's gonna run 4 4850's on one. they do have a good look to them though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2008)

are the i7 processors supposed to be significantly faster?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 16, 2008)

I honestly don't see the point in SLI or Crossfire with more than 2 cards, I really don't. For me, it's going to be one single card - hopefully that'll be a 1GB 5850 by the time I'm ready to start purchasing things. 

The jewel in the crown for my rig though will be a FusionIO 'drive'. I _WILL_ save for one of these for my next machine, even if it means no booze or another luxuries for a long time.



			
				Easy Rhino said:
			
		

> are the i7 processors supposed to be significantly faster? are they socket 775?



They are for number crunching tasks such as encoding and memory intensive apps. In most games the benefits are negligible. As for the socket, Bloomfield is 1366 the, to be released sockets are 1567 and the mobile, 989.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> are the i7 processors supposed to be significantly faster?



up to 25% at the same clocks at core 2.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2008)

i dont smoke waste of money but thats an argument for another time, so lets say you dont smoke thats one less thing to pay for

go to the weatherspoons where booze is cheapo, i know for a fact there are weatherspoons all over the UK my nearest is Sir John Sterling Maxwells well cheaper than the local pub The Arden Bar

if you buy booze in supermarkets its cheap

i feel bad for those that go to clubs tho they charge over the odds for drinks even ordinary stuff like non alcoholic soft drinks

asda and tesco supermarkets do frigging deals shop around

what a waste of time rant

either way we get raped for hardware and electronics

the jobs pay well but it ends up balancing out with higher prices not due to tax just due to greedy companies, like BP who charge over the odds for petrol


you guys get paid less but stuff is cheaper, im assuming this fact tho


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> up to 25% at the same clocks at core 2.



good to know cause the price is also about %25 percent higher.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

if anyone has a problem with x58/bloomfield just wait for p55/lynnfield. it will be alot cheaper but is only dual core though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> up to 25% at the same clocks at core 2.



2.66ghz and its 25% faster rght but youcan get core 2 that cloc kto over 4ghz

all depends on how the i7 overclocks
plus DDR2 is cheapo

in the long run id wait a few months keep your cash save up some more and get i7 next year


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

you not read up on i7? all of them have been getting over 4.2ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

ooooo....

http://www.donanimhaber.com/NewsDetail.aspx?Id=11692


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 16, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> i dont smoke waste of money but thats an argument for another time, so lets say you dont smoke thats one less thing to pay for
> 
> go to the weatherspoons where booze is cheapo, i know for a fact there are weatherspoons all over the UK my nearest is Sir John Sterling Maxwells well cheaper than the local pub The Arden Bar
> 
> ...



I was only using booze as an example for luxuries. No way in hell am I going to stop drinking, drinking is my life. 



			
				MilkyWay said:
			
		

> either way we get raped for hardware and electronics



That we do!



			
				MilkyWay said:
			
		

> the jobs pay well...



I'm glad yours does, but for me I'm earning the lowest you can possibly earn for a skilled job. I'm an IT Technician and I get paid minimum wage. However, I'm up for promotion apparently! W00T!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 16, 2008)

my god intel is crazy with those prices WOW!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm about to hit order







Note this system will not be mine.......


----------



## trt740 (Nov 16, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I'm about to hit order
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go for it but you have lost your mind.


----------



## erocker (Nov 16, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Note this system will not be mine.......



I was about to say why the Intel mobo?!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 16, 2008)

erocker said:


> I was about to say why the Intel mobo?!



because it's the  second cheapest one, most are over 300.00, Erocker check out my new system in the specs pocketed 300.00 afte selling mine.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2008)

erocker said:


> I was about to say why the Intel mobo?!



It's a work machine only for the most part, and Intel boards are solid.......

Waiting for the approval of the boss man before I charge it all......


----------



## Octavean (Nov 16, 2008)

I was going to buy a Seagate 1TB HDD or 1.5TB until I came across all the bad reviews over at newegg,.....high failure rate. The 750GB HDD seem fine I have two of those but I would probably go WD for a 1TB HDD.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 16, 2008)

Why only two sticks of ram? i thought i7 was triple channel.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

tigger said:


> Why only two sticks of ram? i thought i7 was triple channel.



3 sets of 2.... look again. 

it would be better to get a 3x2gb kit for $219.


----------



## Noggrin (Nov 16, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> Remember folks, you need an aftermarket cooler for stock speeds and water cooling to do any OCing LOL.
> 
> 100 C at 3.8 on water and 70 C stock. Ouch.



lol lol lol lol lol lol.. stock cooler keeps the cpu in 70-75*C in 100% full load and that is just fine. a friend of mine overclocked his 920 to 3.3ghz, w/o changing the vcore and its stable with the stock cooler at the same temps - 70-75*C.

920/940 easly goes to 4.0-4.3 on AIR, look at xtremesystems forums, pplz are clocking this monster as crazy, yeah the temps are high - 80-85*C at 100% full load but that dont bother the cpu at all. also check this out - http://www.techamok.com/?pid=5363


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 16, 2008)

So, we need to spend thousands of dollars for some pieces of silicon/plastic, and then use it to create some Illusions.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 16, 2008)

Doh


----------



## timta2 (Nov 16, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> It's a work machine only for the most part, and Intel boards are solid.......
> 
> Waiting for the approval of the boss man before I charge it all......



That 4850 will help with your work I am sure!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2008)

timta2 said:


> That 4850 will help with your work I am sure!



It will

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814195076

With a nice little mod to save some $$$$$$


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 16, 2008)

ist the release date 17 november? or is this all pre-order?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> ist the release date 17 november? or is this all pre-order?



Hit the stores a day early


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

today is launch day. tomorrow everything ships. this is general public though. us guys with connections already have out stuff.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 16, 2008)

Noggrin said:


> lol lol lol lol lol lol.. stock cooler keeps the cpu in 70-75*C in 100% full load and that is just fine. a friend of mine overclocked his 920 to 3.3ghz, w/o changing the vcore and its stable with the stock cooler at the same temps - 70-75*C.
> 
> 920/940 easly goes to 4.0-4.3 on AIR, look at xtremesystems forums, pplz are clocking this monster as crazy, yeah the temps are high - 80-85*C at 100% full load but that dont bother the cpu at all. also check this out - http://www.techamok.com/?pid=5363



No thanks, I'll pass on something that can boil water and make my MB flexible.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

temps dont get that hot. someone is just trying to get you to not buy the new stuff. 

thats the reason alot of ppl bitch. they cant afford it so they have to make themself feel good by convincing everyone else the new stuff sucks. 

temps are a bit hotter than core2 but WTF did you expect? the bloomfield die is 3x the size of a 45nm dualcore die. it's going to put off some heat whether you like it or not. 

if you dont like the price, heat, overclockability or anything about i7/x58 then keep your current setup and stop complaining. stop trying to convince other people to not get the new hardware if they want to.


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 16, 2008)

bahahahhhhahahaaaahaha


----------



## HTC (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the p6t is ugly and doesnt allow for 3 dual slot cards. god i hate the looks of that board... i'd break it in half.



I only chose it because it was possible to make a comparison: same items on both stores.



fitseries3 said:


> the NB heatsink looks like total garbage! p6t that is.
> 
> the foxconn offerings wont alow for more than 2 dual slot cards either. and i dont know anyone who's gonna run 4 4850's on one. they do have a good look to them though.



As far as i know, foxconn isn't available in Portugal: @ least not @ that store or any that i know of, for that matter.

@ present, there aren't many i7 boards available, here in Portugal.


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 16, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> They really are, every item I have price-checked in the last month or so (not that many, but still) has been cheapest at Microcenter.



not when you add tax


----------



## Wile E (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> temps dont get that hot. someone is just trying to get you to not buy the new stuff.
> 
> thats the reason alot of ppl bitch. they cant afford it so they have to make themself feel good by convincing everyone else the new stuff sucks.
> 
> ...



Thanks for saying it, fit.

I can't wait to piece together an i7 965 system, personally. Then I'll have that for benching, and a QX9650 setup for 24/7 use. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Noggrin (Nov 16, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> No thanks, I'll pass on something that can boil water and make my MB flexible.



Just say you dont have the money or that u are an amd troll. that way you can keep typing those ''jokes'' while i lol my ass off at you.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> temps dont get that hot. someone is just trying to get you to not buy the new stuff.
> 
> thats the reason alot of ppl bitch. they cant afford it so they have to make themself feel good by convincing everyone else the new stuff sucks.
> 
> ...



I can't agree more man! Good way of wording it, I might not be the biggest supporter of the new hardware, but it's going to bring some very good things to the table and eventually I will be upgrading to the new goodies. ATM I'm content with my gaming rig as it performs amazingly and really for what I do the new stuff won't treat me any better overall, but when the time comes, it'll be worth the wait and I'm pretty interested to see what the TPU gurus can extract out of the new hardware!

If you don't like it, want it or care for it, fine...enjoy what you have like I am. But many forget that CPU's run hot, hell many freak out about the GTX200's die size atm, but it runs cooler than most 48xx series of cards! The risk of starting with Gen1 goodies is always there, but in the end, it's never a total loss! At least in my experience!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 16, 2008)

If it runs hotter than my trusty 1.4 thunderbird, it's too hot.

And it's not all that and a bag a chips. Take out the synthetic tests and it's lackluster for the upgrades.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 16, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> If it runs hotter than my trusty 1.4 thunderbird, it's too hot.
> 
> And it's not all that and a bag a chips. Take out the synthetic tests and it's lackluster for the upgrades.



You forgot rendering and encoding. It smokes everything else on the market in those categories. But at any rate, synthetic tests are important to some of us.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 16, 2008)

Thermalright LGA1366 Bolt-Thru-Kit Retail BOX:

For LGA1366 motherboards 
For Ultra Series and HR-01 Plus 

$9.00 USD.

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/product_accessories.html#lga775boltnew

I guess I should get it now because I'm too lazy to remove the motherboard later 


***edit****

LOL, newegg only has one LGA1366 HSF listed and it doesn't look like much 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114080

and they want $39.99 USD for it!!!


***edit again***

Damn can't find those Thermalright LGA1366 bolt-thru kits in stock anywhere yet,....Oh well,..stock cooling here I come!!!
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/rmaccessories.html


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 16, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> If it runs hotter than my trusty 1.4 thunderbird, it's too hot.
> 
> And it's not all that and a bag a chips. Take out the synthetic tests and it's lackluster for the upgrades.



Synthetic benchmarks aren't just there for the hell of it. They are designed to indicate various arenas of real world performance. A chip that does well in synthetic benchmarks will do well in like activities regularly done by many users. 

It's better than any other chip atm by a long shot, I'd say that warrants it being "all that," at least for the time being.


----------



## human_error (Nov 17, 2008)

Got my kit from overclockers on saturday, dont mind paying a little more as their customer service is brilliant, which is quite fortunate as my asus p6t deluxe oc palm board is DOA (power led's are on, but on pressing the power button nothing is running (no fans, nothing)).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm waiting for next year to buy.  I have high hopes for the i7 to blow the current generation away.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 17, 2008)

w00t time to sell one of my systems!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> temps dont get that hot. someone is just trying to get you to not buy the new stuff.
> 
> thats the reason alot of ppl bitch. they cant afford it so they have to make themself feel good by convincing everyone else the new stuff sucks.
> 
> ...



fits you have to admit the new intel systems are crazy,crazy expensive and overkill to the max, not that I don't like overkill   If the darn motherboards weren't so crazy expensive the chips are fine. I for one will admit I can not afford the new intel motherboards and chips. I will hold my judgment as to whether they are worth it for now but man they are at a premium.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> fits you have to admit the new intel systems are crazy,crazy expensive and overkill to the max, not that I don't like overkill   If the darn motherboards weren't so crazy expensive the chips are fine.



It's following the same scheme they have since core 2, so it seems reasonable enough. The 920 is priced about where it should be considering it's speed and newness. For some reason intel always seems to initially think 300mhz and a slight boost in multi is worth double the price (q6700, q9550, q9650) and for an even stranger reason consumers seem to agree. And of course the almighty extreme demands at least a cool grand for slightly better oc flexibility. At least this one offers a quicker QPI and some other perks. 

Anyway, the 920 is about right, and this isn't much different than they have been.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 17, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> It's following the same scheme they have since core 2, so it seems reasonable enough. The 920 is priced about where it should be considering it's speed and newness. For some reason intel always seems to initially think 300mhz and a slight boost in multi is worth double the price (q6700, q9550, q9650) and for an even stranger reason consumers seem to agree. And of course the almighty extreme demands at least a cool grand for slightly better oc flexibility. At least this one offers a quicker QPI and some other perks.
> 
> Anyway, at least the 920 is about right, and this isn't much different than they have been.



 I agree the chip prices are okay but then add in ddr3 and the average motherboard price of 300+ is crazy. I just cannot drop 1000 dollars for 3 computer components.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2008)

these are the x58 boards. we'll get P55 and so on soon enough


----------



## trt740 (Nov 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> these are the x58 boards. we'll get P55 and so on soon enough



I hope so because geez and power for the sake of power is cool but what could you really need it for. Unless you render alot of video and price per performance here is way out of wack, but I could be wrong we will see. These are going to be great benching systems.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I agree the chip prices are okay but then add in ddr3 and the average motherboard price of 300+ is crazy. I just cannot drop 1000 dollars for 3 computer components.



Yeah but that's really par for the course when you consider they are x58 boards. X38/x48s still cost a lot, and at launch their prices were also ridiculous. Once we get some mid-range stuff it should be better. DDR3 is actually pretty low, lower than I thought it was now. $150 for 4gb of ddr3 1333 isn't too bad, and it'll be better by the new year. 

But yeah I agree the price of new tech is ridiculous, especially when intel is involved. But hey you can do that when your the best I guess.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

honestly... i think the i7 920 is the only chip i would even think about geting. they all clock the same to every day users. there is NO advantage to buying either of the 2 higher chips unless you have extreme cooling. 

as for the mobos....

there is a reason for the price. 

until now, most mobo's have been made with 6layer PCBs which is affordable to most. 

because of the complexity of x58/i7, the new boards required a new 8layer PCB that is rather expensive to manufacture. 

i do agree that prices are a bit inflated from what they will eventually become in a few months but i do think you pay ~dollar for dollar for what you get. 

like i keep saying..... i think people have forgotten what a new product looks like and what prices look like upon launch. i seem to remember paying $340 for a good set of ddr2 about a year and a half ago. i know the prices are low down but dont forget where they were at launch.

another thing.... this is the EXTREME setup. if EXTREME is not you... i highly suggest you wait for the P55/lynnfield platform. it should be about the same price range as the current 775 offerings. lynnfield will be dualcore only though as bloomfield will be quad and octo core. 

all im saying is... look at the big picture here... not just whats right under your nose.


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> honestly... i think the i7 920 is the only chip i would even think about geting. they all clock the same to every day users. there is NO advantage to buying either of the 2 higher chips unless you have extreme cooling.



maybe, but don't forget QPI, uncore and core at different frequencies with the non-extreme chips which makes a difference in performance 


with extreme chips everything runs at 3.2 GHz , maybe wrong







I feel like I have no need to upgrade to Core i7 right now, and should wait till 32nm parts come out as I am already on 45nm , 



but then 




wait is the biggest b & itch .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

in all honesty, i wanted the octo-core CPU but its not gonna be out for a while. the i7 920 gives me something to play with until then.

there are far more things to research and develop on this new platform other than just OCing CPU and ram.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's Indian Listing (prices up by evening) http://www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1371

The storekeeper, Amarbir Dhillon is my pal. Expecting 920 at Rs. 13,500, 940 at 21,000, 965 at 46,000 (?)


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 17, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Here's Indian Listing (prices up by evening) http://www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1371
> 
> The storekeeper, Amarbir Dhillon is my pal. Expecting 920 at Rs. 13,500, 940 at 21,000, 965 at 46,000 (?)



That's apparently like $270 for the 920? That's cheaper than here in the US.


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 17, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Here's Indian Listing (prices up by evening) http://www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1371
> 
> The storekeeper, Amarbir Dhillon is my pal. Expecting 920 at Rs. 13,500, 940 at 21,000, 965 at 46,000 (?)




So you order from Chandigarh ? Isn't it cheaper from Delhi ?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 17, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> So you order from Chandigarh ? Isn't it cheaper from Delhi ?



Earlier I'd buy it from Nehru Place, Delhi, but Amarbir gets me a discount. His stuff comes from Chennai (imports). So it's somewhat Nehru-place-ish rates. Those rates on the website aren't the rates he sells them at. Those are just a show.


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 17, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Earlier I'd buy it from Nehru Place, Delhi, but Amarbir gets me a discount. His stuff comes from Chennai (imports). So it's somewhat Nehru-place-ish rates. Those rates on the website aren't the rates he sells them at. Those are just a show.



i should talk to him next time i go to india, never knew i had a store so close by, did he just open ?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 17, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> i should talk to him next time i go to india, never knew i had a store so close by, did he just open ?



He just went online. He's had a massive ground-store in Sector 10 for years now.



farlex85 said:


> That's apparently like $270 for the 920? That's cheaper than here in the US.



The price I could get to buy that CPU from retailers I know, not the prices they offer to customers.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

EVGA x58 at TD

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4303020&CatId=4070


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ dude you should know better than that. 



those tests are at CPU limited res. 



At higher res, the difference would be only 1 fps. core i7 920 performs less than or equal to QX9770


look at this http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTU4MCwyLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 17, 2008)

im waiting for air defensive denap must release


----------



## ASharp (Nov 17, 2008)

If you're Canadian, NCIX.com has a few products up. All of the processors are in stock as well as the ASUS ROG board and the Intel board. I think there are other boards as well but I haven't really looked into it.

http://www.ncix.com/go-Intel-Core-i7


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

*Tech Newspaper Toons*


----------



## btarunr (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ Lol at both images above


----------



## HTC (Nov 17, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> ^^ Lol at both images above



I second that 

Just one question, though: on the 1st one, how is the box gonna fit that gallows? It's square shaped and the gallows ain't ...


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 17, 2008)

HTC said:


> Just one question, though: on the 1st one, how is the box gonna fit that gallows? It's square shaped and the gallows ain't ...



they are going to unwrap the box....


----------



## HTC (Nov 17, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> they are going to unwrap the box....



Exposing the "neck" ... ah, yes: i get it ...


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 17, 2008)

heh, EU always gets raped in prices.
I paid $60 USD for my brand new X2 3800+ from Newegg back in Summer 2007. Socket 939.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 17, 2008)

Yummeh! 

What RAM are you planning on getting?

*EDIT:* Just looked at your system specifications.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2008)

wow these things are beasts. how is AMD going to respond?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, a lot of people are presuming the Phenom II (45nm) will be AMD's answer to Nehalem, but I can't help but think they're not aiming to take on Nehalem with that architecture.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yummeh!
> 
> What RAM are you planning on getting?
> 
> *EDIT:* Just looked at your system specifications.



already have everything. it'll be up and running in a bit.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 17, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEEEEET!



Will you be running Tri-SLi or CrossfireX? You should so make a work log thread.  "Fit's X58 fit!"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

both! FITs on a rampage!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 17, 2008)

HEH HEH HEH!

Awesome!

I look forward to reading your thread.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

last pic i'll post here......

mobo is finnally bigger than the vid cards...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

Were are the LN2 Pots for all video cards, chipset, and cpu when you need them Fit?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 17, 2008)

that... is... almost...pr0n 

E-ATX?


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

Morgoth said:


>



dang it morgoth techpowerup.org

fast image host!!!



BTW nice board


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Morgoth said:


>



OOOOOOO! congrats man! im excited to see someone other than me got this. i knew you'd have it pretty fast though. lets get a x58 thread going.


----------



## cheesemonkey (Nov 17, 2008)

can someone explain to me what the difference is between the core i7 920 LN25239 and the core i7 920 LN24979. From scan.co.uk £10 difference.... why?


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

could one be OEM?


----------



## cheesemonkey (Nov 17, 2008)

ap4lifetn said:


> could one be OEM?



ye one says OEM and one says retail, still i have no idea what the difference is...


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

OEM is w/o a fan, its only the processor itself, and i think its only a 30-day or 1 year warranty...

Retail includes box, fan, manual, and it comes with a 3-year warranty.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys not to be goofy but can you use 2x1gb of ram in these motherboards or do you have to use 3x1gb etc...
and is this motherboard any good it seems reasonable and I could afford this set up

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130216



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227292


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

you can use 2 yes. mem bandwidth will suck though. even 1 stick will work.


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

You can, it'll run in dual channel instead of triple channnel, just be wary of voltages, most of the older high end DDR3 kits run at like 2.0v or higher


----------



## trt740 (Nov 17, 2008)

ap4lifetn said:


> You can, it'll run in dual channel instead of triple channnel, just be wary of voltages, most of the older high end DDR3 kits run at like 2.0v or higher



what do you need voltage wise for these boards


----------



## trt740 (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you can use 2 yes. mem bandwidth will suck though. even 1 stick will work.



what would happen with 4 sticks?


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't think the X58 platinum has solid state capacitators, plus it doesn't support SLI, only CF...well you don't want to use high voltages for memory, Intel lists a spec of 1.65 as maximum, but reviewers have taken them up to 1.8/1.9, however we don't know the long term effects of it yet since it was only released today


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2008)

I think all X58 supports both sli/xfire.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> what would happen with 4 sticks?



Triple channel Tom, 3 and 6 sticks, 2 or 4 sticks will still give you dual channel but you will not be using one of the great strengths of the platform.....vis a vis.....high bandwidth triple channel.


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 17, 2008)

nah, only the ones who are licensed to...intel DSO doesn't, and X58 Platinum doesn't

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75924&highlight=x58


----------



## trt740 (Nov 17, 2008)

well I think I will stick with the AMD system I just downgraded to pocketing 300.00. I want to sit back and take it all in for a bit


----------



## Pixelated (Nov 17, 2008)

Microcenter says Core i7-920 Boxed Processor "The Best Desktop Processor On The Planet". Hilarious. 

http://f.microcentermail.com//asbs/servlet/WebContView?C=16182946&R=1466036087&K=dd0d&BrCs=498&BrCg=16182946&BrRc=1466036087


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 17, 2008)

anny one found more us webshops selling i7 ? looking for one selling extreame version under 900 us dollar


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> anny one found more us webshops selling i7 ? looking for one selling extreame version under 900 us dollar



Think yourself lucky, they cost almost that in UK£ over here   I am going to move to the US......I guess I would be rich there!  Fook. someone told me I could get a 4 bedroom house in Florida for the UK price of a 1TB hard drive


----------

